# Stacked washer dryer in Type B apartment



## funnycide (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a 3 story elevator served apartment building. A few apartments will be type A and the rest will be type B. Other apartment buildings I have worked with have included a laundry closet large enough for a side by side washer & dryer but a stacked washer dryer was installed. Shelves were installed and the extra space was used for storage by the resident. If a side by side needed to be installed at some point in the future it could be. Now the owner wants a small laundry closet just big enough for a stacked unit. He said he has other apartment buildings like this.

I need to find out if a stacked washer dryer is acceptable in a type B unit.

thanks,


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 12, 2016)

A stack-able unit may not meet the reach range restrictions of A117.1. Be careful with this one you also need to provide the proper clear space depending on the approach.


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Yikes (Apr 12, 2016)

If the apartment developer is not supplying the laundry machines, it is the option of the occupant to purchase appliances that meet their own accessibility needs.  There are plenty of all-in-one washer-dryer combo units that fit in that space, with accessible controls.  Here's an example (larger units are also available): http://www.compactappliance.com/LG-Ventless-Washer/Dryer-Combo-15-LB-Capacity-Silver-WM3477HS/WM3477HS.html


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 12, 2016)

The question is it the responsibility of the developer to provide space for a side by side washer dryer versus a stack-able or combo unit that will work.

Has the developer found a way to discourage renting to the disabled because he does not provide a laundry space large enough to accommodate the renters personal laundry equipment?

I personally would forget the small laundry closet and go with the shelves unless the closet can be easily removed


----------



## funnycide (Apr 12, 2016)

The developer does provide the laundry units. There is not a public laundry room in the building. I guess the building owner could supply an all in one unit if he needed to in the future if a handicap person rents an apartment.


----------

